

Lectures on Discrete and Polyhedral Geometry (free ebook) [pdf] - TriinT
http://www.math.umn.edu/~pak/geompol8.pdf

======
mahmud
TriinT, a lot of math porn coming from you lately, but I don't see a pattern
emerging here. Are you just posting links as you come across them during your
research, or are you trying to index the known math ebook universe? if the
later, I think you should also submit them to Academic Hacker News as well.

~~~
TriinT
Mostly posting links as I come across them during my research. There's no
point in trying to index the known math ebook universe... it's already been
done:

<http://us.geocities.com/alex_stef/mylist.html>

------
tejus
keep 'em coming!

